# What are F1 Goldendoodle coats like?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't really answer that question for you...it most likely depends on the dog. They do mention though that it does shed. Just out of curiosity, what kind of clip are you interested in? If you will likely just keep him in a pet/lamb cut, you should be fine. My aunt and uncle have a doodle. He's black; and HUGE!!! He was a little wild for a few years, but he is really good and calm now. He loves kids, only problem is, he easily knocks over my 2.5 year old son. (My son doesn't mind at all; he adores him.)

I say, if he is close to you, fill out the app. and meet him!!! You'll know if he is the one for you or not. You won't be obligated to take him if you don't feel he's right for your family.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My son has a black goldendoodle. He weighs about 60 lbs. He will be 2 in June and he is still really bouncy. So long as they keep his coat pretty short, its fine. But most of the time they don't bother brushing him so he got clipped right down about a month ago. I really like the look of doodle hair but its like all long hair dogs - they need brushing or combing to prevent mats.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I second what Skye said- fill out the app and go meet with him. You will know then whether or not he is right for your family and how to maintain his coat. 
I wish I could tell you how his coat will probably be, but that's one of the many qualities of doodles: their unpredictable coat texture.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, even if you know the generation, many things about these "designer dogs" is not set in stone. That's why they are not technically a breed (and aren't likely to become one), they've never been able to make them breed true with predictable traits from one generation to the next.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

generation doens't matter that much 

plus if he hasn't gone through coat change that throws things off as well. SOme are wirey and easy to keep some are soft and shed, soem are poodle like some are all over the place.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

So I decided to pass on the dog, I'm sure he's got a WONDERFUL temperament but I've spent too much time on this site and on other poodle breeders sites to end up with a dog that doesn't look like a poodle. 

There is something about the slim muzzle and the poodle 'face' that really is gorgeous to me.


----------

